# Bottle Collectors Cottage 2013



## MCrosbie (Jul 3, 2013)

*The night before Sheffield i decided to scourer the net for my usual fixes. up until the early hours and plenty of coffee i spotted, what i thought was a worth while visit before my trip to Sheffield with a few of leic guys. so up at the crack of dawn and off i rushed to see my find. WOW what a place, it made my hairs stand on end whilst walking around and popping off the shots. it was a bit of a rush tbh as time was ticking to get back to meet up with the leic guys.​*
*On with the pics..*


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome!
Great find!


----------



## AllyB (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great, but I bet this will be cleared out by the weekend if it's location gets known


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantatsic find and great pics,
Thanks!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Thats a bit nice  Lovely looking place.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, this is fantastic! What a find, Im jealous


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2013)

What a treasure trove!


----------



## MCrosbie (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, i revisited this place last month and sadly its all gone


----------



## skankypants (Jul 3, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 3, 2013)

Great shots superb find


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice little place this! those bottles look really cool!


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

errrm shouldnt you be giving us the exact location lol............


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 4, 2013)

is beautiful, very atmospheric, and loely pics.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2013)

it looks wonderful...ace piks to go with it too


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 4, 2013)

*Blimey!! Thats a bit nice eh? *


----------



## MD (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd like a full name of the cottage and and flash earth link please 
Oh and can you tell me Is there parking nearby. 
 

Seriously tho nice work dude


----------



## dogwalker (Jul 4, 2013)

Feel sorry for Ted waiting for owner to come home.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice snaps mate


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the fact that the tablets actually say "Poison" on the tin


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2013)

Now that really is different, I liked it, Thanks.


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2013)

This opitimises URBEX. Find, Enter, Look, Record, Leave, Show. Excellent stuff and Thankyou.


----------



## katihoward (Sep 15, 2013)

Just read the comments trying to find out where this is, so upset to hear that it's gone. Would have been perfect for a project I'm doing


----------

